# Brassia Photos



## Tony (Oct 15, 2006)

One blooming, one in bud, and one spiking, my house will be smelling like Brassias for quite a while.:crazy: 

Brassia Rex






Brassia Edvah Loo 'Nishida' HCC/AOS





Brassia Datacosa 'Coos Bay' AM/AOS


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks good to me, Tony!

thanks


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2006)

Brassias are some darn cool plants. Look at those buds!


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2006)

The buds on the Edvah Loo are bigger than the flowers on the Rex, can't wait to see them open.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are some pics of the Edvah Loo. I love the fragrance, it smells like pumpkin pie spices. :drool:


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 22, 2006)

it's the sanderianum of the Brassia world...striking!


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2006)

The spike on my Datacosa is progressing nicely, it's only been 11 days since I found it growing.


----------

